# Hi I am a new country pop and christian song writer



## michelle (Apr 21, 2018)

I am a new Christian country and pop song writer. I have been writing songs. I really want to write for other artists. But I don't know how to put music together for them to sing. My name is Michelle I am 33 years old.


----------



## Valérie_D (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Michelle, sure you can, you can ask singers to send you a private message too for future collaborations.


----------



## michelle (Apr 21, 2018)

I love writing songs. I am use to writing songs then deleting them. But I am changing my mind about deleting them.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 21, 2018)

michelle said:


> I love writing songs. I am use to writing songs then deleting them. But I am changing my mind about deleting them.


Welcome Michelle! I used to delete my songs too, but then I thought I shouldn't be too critical for my own composings. And that have helped me a lot!


----------



## michelle (Apr 21, 2018)

Its like I don't know how to put notes together and then I lose the songs I write. And then its like trying to start over. I don't know what I said in the songs. I am on my 2 song as soon as I have a lot of them I will post them on here.


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 22, 2018)

michelle said:


> I love writing songs. I am use to writing songs then deleting them. But I am changing my mind about deleting them.



Don't ever delete songs! Keep everything you write :]


----------



## Mornats (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome Michelle! Any songs that you write and don't like can be used to learn from and develop from. The more I listen to my older (and more rubbish) songs the more I can pick out where I can improve them. Then I have a choice of taking what I've learned and applying to a new song or trying to improve the old one. Either way, I move forward in my learning.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 22, 2018)

michelle said:


> I am use to writing songs then deleting them.


Auch! Don't do that!


----------



## fiestared (Apr 22, 2018)

michelle said:


> I love writing songs. I am use to writing songs then deleting them. But I am changing my mind about deleting them.


Fortunatly Paul Mac Cartney didn't delete his song " Scrambled Eggs". If I were you, I would record every song I compose, and keep them...


----------



## michelle (Apr 22, 2018)

I love to write songs. I wrote a song and posted it on here. No one has written anything about my song I Wish You Were Here.


----------



## michelle (Apr 22, 2018)

where do I post my songs on here?


----------



## Mattzart (Apr 22, 2018)

michelle said:


> where do I post my songs on here?



https://vi-control.net/community/forums/members-compositions.18/


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 23, 2018)

michelle said:


> I love to write songs. I wrote a song and posted it on here. No one has written anything about my song I Wish You Were Here.



Where did you post it?


----------



## Kony (Apr 23, 2018)

Here:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/baby-i-wish-you-were-here.70919/


----------



## gpax (Apr 23, 2018)

Michelle, 

Welcome to the forum. Might I kindly suggest this may not be the kind of forum you are looking for with respect to singer/songwriter aspirations? Most of what you’ll find here is instrumental arrangements and orchestral compositions, created with virtual instruments.

Best, 

Greg


----------



## Quasar (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome! And I agree that you shouldn't delete anything you write. You should only destroy all of your musical notes when you're old and famous, because then it will add mystery to the aura of your legacy lol.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 23, 2018)

Curious what you think of Messiaen, Morricone and stuff like Ghost, Mercyful Fate, Diamanda Galas, etc.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 23, 2018)

This thread needs to die.


----------

